

FaaS (Feedback as a service) for startups - gauravgupta

As I am building ClipPod, I have noticed that it&#x27;s incredibly hard to collect people&#x27;s feedback and thoughts on what they think about your product - Why they did not sign up, why they discarded it within a minute of use, were they looking for a feature but couldn&#x27;t find etc.<p>So I am offering FaaS (Feedback as a service) for free to startups. I will spend about 30 minutes on your app, use it inside out and send you my thoughts and feedback on the following areas:<p>1. User interface, user experience 2. Bugs and problems I faced 3. Possible competitors that I am aware of 4. Features I would like to see in future 5. Technical optimizations to make your site faster. 6. Anything else, you would specifically like me to review.<p>I will be taking up 1 startup every week on first come first served basis. All you need to do is send me a link to your app. Do not explain me anything about your app or product in the email - I would like to review your site just like any other visitor would do.<p>Send me an email on gauravgupta123@gmail.com with a link to start things off. Just include [FaaS] in the subject line.
======
braunshizzle
Emailed, great idea. Excited to hear back from you.

------
zarajanssen
Thanks. This is an awesome idea. Sent you an email.

------
mnort9
Email sent. Thanks for your generosity!

